# How do I keep my cinnamon rolls from having burnt edges?



## Ruagua

*How do I keep my cinnamon rolls from Having burnt edges*

I have this problem with cinnamon rolls.  I like to bake them such that once they expand they come in contact and then expand upward.  The center rolls are always so nice and soft - but the rolls on the edges either in contact with the pan or the air, get over-done and crispy.

How can I stop this?

The truth is I am a perfectionist about these things, and while you are right that the edges aren't necessarily 'burnt', they are crisp and dark beyond my liking.  I think I will try making some home-made edge liners out of aluminum foil or the like to maybe insulate the edges a bit.


----------



## licia

Perhaps your oven is too hot. I would check with an oven thermometer and see if the temp you select is the true temperature. The edges would naturally be a bit more crisp because of contact with the pan, but if it is the right temp, it shouldn't burn before the center is done. Of course, you could always use parchment in the pan and that helps.


----------



## middie

I would try wrapping foil around the edges of the rolls instead of the pan.


----------



## ChefJune

Interesting...  try lining your baking pan with aluminum foil before putting the rolls in.  Make sure it comes up high enough on the sides to roll down and cover the edges of your rolls.  Next, you'll get to experiment to see whether it's better to cover the uncooked dough and take the foil away for the last 10 minutes of baking, or whether you should leave it uncovered until baked to your liking and _then_ cover to avoid overbaking!

It actually sounds like not a bad idea to pursue, because frankly, that probably happens to everyone!  I haven't made sticky buns in a long time -- not since I got my convection oven.  That should mean I don't have to mess with the foil, but I won't know until I try!

Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## expatgirl

Other things to consider with the good advice already given--are you using an insulated pan?---they make all the difference in the world as far keeping things from burning or overbrowning.  If you don't have one you can put one pan inside another (I use two identical cookie sheets fitted inside each other to simulate an insulated pan.)


----------



## JoAnn L.

What kind of container do you use? Is it glass or metal?


----------



## Ruagua

I am definitely going to experiment once I get the chance in about a week.  I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------

